# algae on betta



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

MY betta had algae growing on him... He is just a pet not one of my breeding males as he is a veil and I prefer plakats. But he had algae growing on his side..... I have never see this before lol he is older 4 years now. But by no means old lol .....


----------



## <3JackDempsey<3 (Jul 10, 2010)

that's bizzare! lol. I' ve had algae grow on a betta. I had high Nitrogen levels in the water. I still do not know what caused it but that is very strange! Does he still seem lively and well? my betta died unfortanately :/


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

ya hes lively and welll. I stuck my hand in and brushed it off him..... they are all trained to swim in to my hand when I put my hand in the water..... I dont use nets. I think this heat wave we are having here will help as he has no heater or light right now its too warm lol.... My poor cold water tank isnt soo cold right now


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That is odd, can you get a pic? I have never seen that. Are you sure it's not fungus? Is it green?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I doubt if algae would grow on a fish, but I don't doubt he could wear a cloak of it that came off the glass. I'd only worry if it comes back, there are fish diseases that kind of look like that.


----------

